# Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 overclock help!



## Redsideburn (Jan 24, 2012)

Good morning everybody, 

I'm going to buy the MB Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, But I read on some internet forums that there is a issue to OC with this mainboard, related to the Vcore Setup that can't be regulated properly with this version (with the "old" Pro3 this was possible). My intention is to buy a core i5 2500k and make some OC (just to bypass 4.0 Ghz). There is some user who has the Pro3 Gen3 that can confirm me the possibility to perform OC with no issues? Which are the settings that must be used?

Thank you so much for help!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 24, 2012)

I really don't think it would be a problem. The only think that might prevent OC out of the box is the need for a BIOS update. You might want to check out the ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 just slightly more expensive. As for overclocking to 4.0 GHz all you need to do is set the multiplier to x40 and leave everything else default/auto including Vcore.


----------



## Redsideburn (Jan 24, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I really don't think it would be a problem. The only think that might prevent OC out of the box is the need for a BIOS update. You might want to check out the ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 just slightly more expensive. As for overclocking to 4.0 GHz all you need to do is set the multiplier to x40 and leave everything else default/auto including Vcore.



Thank you for reply. It seems that setting the multiplier to x40 automatically increase the Vcore, resulting too high with no possibility to adjust it. 

Any user that can confirm-deny this possible issue?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 24, 2012)

You can adjust it all-right as you wish together with all other CPU related settings in the UEFI, I just gave you the most simple advice to overclock to 4.GHz. The board should have no issues whatsoever regarding overclocking and tweaking the settings/values to you desire.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 24, 2012)

PM this guy- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=25575 

He has the board your asking about with a 2500k OC'ed to 4.6ghz. He's also a nice guy and won't have a problem answering your questions.


----------



## Redsideburn (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, thank you for help, I just sent a PM to the user, and I will wait for his answer!


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 24, 2012)

For what it's worth, overclocking (well, raising the turbo multi) and voltage reg was very good on the older P67 Pro3.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have the Pro3-M and it kinda stinks for OCing. It is a 4+1 phase and I really wished I would have gotten the better Gigabyte board for 10$ extra. My current OC is 4.3Ghz @ 1.275V and full load 1.249V which is almost stock voltage. When I say it stinks is because it gets finikey when you try to manually OC it but if you let it do all the work and just set the multi its happy until It cannot figure out the voltage (happens with me after 4.3ghz) so again, Really wished I would have went with a more Phases board.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 24, 2012)

Redsideburn said:


> Good morning everybody,
> 
> I'm going to buy the MB Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, But I read on some internet forums that there is a issue to OC with this mainboard, related to the Vcore Setup that can't be regulated properly with this version (with the "old" Pro3 this was possible). My intention is to buy a core i5 2500k and make some OC (just to bypass 4.0 Ghz). There is some user who has the Pro3 Gen3 that can confirm me the possibility to perform OC with no issues? Which are the settings that must be used?
> 
> Thank you so much for help!



I got 4.5ghzout of it NP, will try and find an old thread of mine to see if I have any suggestions for you, should be just a case of increasing the multi and vcore give or take


----------



## Redsideburn (Jan 24, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> it NP, will try and find an old thread of mine to see if I have any suggestions for you, should be just a case of increasing the multi and vcore give or take



Oh, great! It seems that i finally have my solution then! finger crossed!


----------



## Redsideburn (Jan 25, 2012)

I received a confirmation about PRO3 GEN3 overclock by one user who did it. Here are the settings for a 4300ghz stable at 1.24v (automatically taken if you set CPU ratio to 43)  if someone wants to:

CPU RATIO ---- 43
INTERNAL PLL VOLTAGE --- DISABLED
GT OVERCLOCK --- DISABLED
INTEL SPEDDSTEP TEC. --- ENABLED
TURBO BOOST POWER LIMIT --- MANUAL
SHORT DURATION P.L. --- 200
LONG DURATIO P.L. --- 200
LONG DURATION MAINT. --- 1
ADDICTIONAL TURBO VOLTAGE --- AUTO
CORE CURRENT LIMIT --- 200
HOST CLOCK OVERRIDE --- 100.1
SPREAD SPECTRUM --- ENABLED
CPU CORE VOLTAGE OFFSET --- AUTO

Well, I will try as soon as I receive the CPU!! Thank you everybody for help


----------

